# citizenship question



## sillygoose (Feb 17, 2012)

hello everyone

i currently live in the usa

my dad, technically stepdad, has raised me since i was two years old and i will be twenty soon

he is an italian national and he actually still has his citizenship for italy

my question is that is there a way in which i could also become an italian citizen to due acknowledgement or legitimation of an italian father?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there.., please be more specific, Is your stepfather legally your father ?


----------



## sillygoose (Feb 17, 2012)

yes


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should check with the Italian consulate in the US. If he has formally adopted you as his son, there might be a chance you can get Italian nationality - but be careful, because the rules about passing on nationality by adoption are very tricky and the fact of his being resident in the US when the adoption took place could rule it out.

Still, if you don't ask, you'll never know.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

